# NASA Open Source Software



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

NASA World Wind 
http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/
World Wind
NASA World Wind is a graphically rich 3D virtual globe for use on desktop computers running Windows 2K or XP. It combines NASA imagery generated from satellites that have produced the Blue Marble, LandSat 7, SRTM, MODIS and more. Particular effort was put into the ease of usability allowing the user to interact by panning, rotating, and zooming in and out. Visual guides such as political borders, city labels, latitude & longitude lines are included. All this imagery and data is delivered on demand by automatically streaming data from WMS based servers.

NASA Open Source Software
http://opensource.arc.nasa.gov/
NASA conducts research and development in software and software technology as an essential response to the needs of NASA missions. Under the NASA Software Release policy, NASA has several options for the release of NASA developed software technologies. These options now include Open Source software release. This option is under the NASA Open Source Agreement "NOSA".


----------

